# Where to buy custom vinyl letters?



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm looking for a place to get some custom vinyl letters cut. Anyone know of a place? Or does anyone here do this? I need white letters to be used on black shirts.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Stahls has them. Stahls' ID direct - The leader in heat transfer presses, CAD-CUT materials, Roll Goods, vinyl cutters and accessories


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know you can get custom cut letters at Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications . Roger has fair prices and a great selection of vinyl to choose from. .... JB


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool, thanks. I'll send Roger an email.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

You might check here
Dalco Home Page


----------



## forummansbj (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know if this is what you were looking for but I know that Urban Lettering sells vinyl letters that go on like walls. Again I'm not sure if it is the same thing but you can decide for yourself whether this applies or not. I think there URL is www.urbanlettering.blogspot.com


----------

